# 24!



## medusalox (Jan 16, 2007)

Is anybody else addicted to 24? And, more importantly, did anyone see the new episodes tonight? OH-MY-FREAKIN-GOD! 

I'm going to marry Jack Bauer, nevermind that he's fictional.

I loooove that show!


----------



## thatcamgirl (Jan 16, 2007)

too late cause he and i are on our honeymoon as we speak, ha! i wish....i am a 24 addict right there with you...but it's ok cause it's good.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thatcamgirl* 

 
_too late cause he and i are on our honeymoon as we speak, ha! i wish....i am a 24 addict right there with you...but it's ok cause it's good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hush, you, Jack would never cheat on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started watching 24 by accident,and now I'm hooked. My dad and I have a ritual 24 night every Sunday, and we usually watch 2 to 5 episodes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously. Best. Show. Ever.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 16, 2007)

I am a 24 addict and never miss an episode. Me and my housemate are thoroughly addicted and I have to agree that it's one of the best shows on television. The show does not actually air here until later on this year but we can't wait that long so we downloaded the first 4 leaked episodes and watched 3 of them last night! 

Jack Bauer is THE MAN! I also love Chloe. She is the only one that Jack can ever count on. Her husband is a nice addition to the cast as well. There is something charming about him. You should check out the intro screen to the Kiefer Rocks site. I love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.kiefer-rocks.com/


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 16, 2007)

I've been watching it since Sunday and love it!  I've never watched it before, my fiance has but not me.  I started watching it with him and I got sucked in.  Needless to say...I'll  be waiting for the next episode lol.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I am a 24 addict and never miss an episode. Me and my housemate are thoroughly addicted and I have to agree that it's one of the best shows on television. The show does not actually air here until later on this year but we can't wait that long so we downloaded the first 4 leaked episodes and watched 3 of them last night! 

Jack Bauer is THE MAN! I also love Chloe. She is the only one that Jack can ever count on. Her husband is a nice addition to the cast as well. There is something charming about him. You should check out the intro screen to the Kiefer Rocks site. I love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.kiefer-rocks.com/_

 
OMG you neeeed to watch the 4th episode from this season. I literally was on my feet, going "HOLY S*&T!" hehe

I personally think Chloe and Jack should get together, but that's just me


----------



## Jade (Jan 22, 2007)

Love this show! and I love Keifer!


----------



## amoona (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the show and their stereotypical storylines.


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I am a 24 addict and never miss an episode. Me and my housemate are thoroughly addicted and I have to agree that it's one of the best shows on television. The show does not actually air here until later on this year but we can't wait that long so we downloaded the first 4 leaked episodes and watched 3 of them last night! 

Jack Bauer is THE MAN! I also love Chloe. She is the only one that Jack can ever count on. Her husband is a nice addition to the cast as well. There is something charming about him. You should check out the intro screen to the Kiefer Rocks site. I love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
from where can I download the episodes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  is there a website that we can download all the episodes even the first ones?


----------



## Jade (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueRose* 

 
_from where can I download the episodes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is there a website that we can download all the episodes even the first ones?_

 
http://tv.peekvid.com/s3048/

Every single episode is here.


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_http://tv.peekvid.com/s3048/

Every single episode is here._

 
when I saw the site I went like OMG woooooooooooooow BUT when I clicked on the episode its blocked!!!! I dont know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Im ganna cry

but anyway thanks alot for the url


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueRose* 

 
_when I saw the site I went like OMG woooooooooooooow BUT when I clicked on the episode its blocked!!!! I dont know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im ganna cry

but anyway thanks alot for the url_

 
That is strange. I just went to that site address for the first time just then to check it out and it was fine. Make sure you don't have a popup blocker turned on and the episode should load in a window that pops up. You also might have your IE explorer security settings set to something that does not allow downloads. 

You can also try downloading the episdoes via torrent. Mininova.com is a good place to find television shows. If all else fails just head on down to Blockbuster and rent them out!

Good Luck


----------



## Jade (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueRose* 

 
_when I saw the site I went like OMG woooooooooooooow BUT when I clicked on the episode its blocked!!!! I dont know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im ganna cry

but anyway thanks alot for the url_

 
Maybe this will work better for you, it also has all the episodes


http://www.tv-links.co.uk/24_links.html


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a guilty confession to make, I kind of have a crush on Assad!  But its okay cause he's turned good, right?  Either way he is the cuteness.  
  Anyway, so far this season flat out rocks.


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_That is strange. I just went to that site address for the first time just then to check it out and it was fine. Make sure you don't have a popup blocker turned on and the episode should load in a window that pops up. You also might have your IE explorer security settings set to something that does not allow downloads. 

You can also try downloading the episdoes via torrent. Mininova.com is a good place to find television shows. If all else fails just head on down to Blockbuster and rent them out!

Good Luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks for your help, yeah I know the window pops up but what is in there is  blocked!! and the popup blocker is turned of! and everything is okay in the security settings I can download anything from the Internet!


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Maybe this will work better for you, it also has all the episodes


http://www.tv-links.co.uk/24_links.html_

 

Thanks for the url ,dosent work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe I need a proxy to open these pages!!!

thanks again for your help guys


----------



## calbear (Jan 24, 2007)

I spit on this show - now that they have killed the finest man on earth (Dennis Haysbert) there is no need for me to ever watch this again.  BRING BACK THE REAL PRESIDNT PALMER!! You all can fight over Jack all you want but Dennis is MINEEEEE!!!! (Readying myself for a Jack Bauer type assault on all those who dare come within 50 feet of my husband)


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_I spit on this show - now that they have killed the finest man on earth (Dennis Haysbert) there is no need for me to ever watch this again. BRING BACK THE REAL PRESIDNT PALMER!! You all can fight over Jack all you want but Dennis is MINEEEEE!!!! (Readying myself for a Jack Bauer type assault on all those who dare come within 50 feet of my husband)_

 
Bringing David Palmer back to life in the form of a zombie would certainly add a whole new dimension to the show. I'm sure that zombie President Palmer would do a better job than President Logan and the new President Palmer Jnr.

Oh and I think Milo is cuuuuuute. I'm glad his character is back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The rest of you can fight over Palmer 1 and Jack all you like. Palmer 1 is dead and as much as I adore poor Jack, the man has some serious baggage/issues. I don't think there is one aspect of his life where there is not some fooked up sh*t going on! OMG episode 5 made my draw drop!


----------



## calbear (Jan 24, 2007)

That's alright - I'll take him anyway I can get him with that sexy deep voice.  AND um I get to see him in all his glory on 'The Unit' where at any moment he will pull a gun on someone which is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo darn sexy.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 24, 2007)

So its settled, I get Assad, Spectrolite gets Milo, Calbear gets the real President Palmer, and everyone else gets to duke it out for Jack.


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah I'm obsessed with 24...quite sad really. And yes...Jack Bauer, real or not, is amazing. lol


----------



## calbear (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_So its settled, I get Assad, Spectrolite gets Milo, Calbear gets the real President Palmer, and everyone else gets to duke it out for Jack._

 

Thank ya baby (the real funny part is I actually look a WHOLE lot like the President's wife Sherry, Penny Johnson Jerald)  We were meant to be together.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_Thank ya baby (the real funny part is I actually look a WHOLE lot like the President's wife Sherry, Penny Johnson Jerald)  We were meant to be together._

 
 He is a handsome man, and he has the sexiest voice on the planet.


----------



## Jade (Feb 2, 2007)

This show is awesome! Keifer is hot.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 2, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get screencaps from this season btw?


----------



## Jade (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_Does anyone know where to get screencaps from this season btw?_

 

http://division.ctuhq.us/images/S4promo/index.htm


http://www.24addict.com/gallery/24caps


----------

